# Fast Tek rc raceway-( lapeer mi.)



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

The track is a indoor on road course
Tracks feature is a elevated bi-level layout (similar to what a slot car track would have)
cars are 1/18 scale x-ray m18 and 1/14 scale recoil
we are running on saturday evenings (track will open for practice between 4:30-5pm.)
The pit area is limited to around 12-14 racers

we are using AMB mylap-rc scoring pro system
(for those of you's with personnel transponders)

For more information contact:
Jim
810-338-6477 (fast tek)

(note)
call ahead to varify races and times


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

That is killer. What rules are you running for M18?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Love the scale look!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Very nice. 
How big is the track and do you have any pictures with cars on the track ?
Where abouts are you located ?
Thanks.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Question 1
M18's 
-----------
Motors:
we are running mamba / tek'n / novak mongoose brushless systems, you dont need a big motor for this track (slower is quicker)
(we've had to tune down the motors so the cars are more drivable)
resulting in faster lap times

Battery:
we are using 2s lipo's (1000mah should be plenty)

Tires:
Foam

Body:
as of right now we are running stock car style body
(the plan as of now is going to one of the brp stock car bodies.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Question 2
track size:
lanes are 5'6" wide
track run line 110' over all dimension 33' L x 22' W
don't have any pics of cars on the track yet (will post some, and perhaps video's)
maybe one of the other guy's racing with us do, and could post them

location: 
(call our contact number for address and further directions, its a little tricky to find being its in a group of buildings)
Take I-69 east to lake nepessing rd. exit, turn left onto lake nepessing rd. (north) and go across the railroad tracks its the first driveway on the left side.
(if you go to next main intersection you've gone too far.)


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Interesting, any idea of the motor kv rating you guys are running? Right now I'm running between a 2650-3100 kv depending on my mood. ESC is hobbyking 25A and 800mah gens ace 2s. The short pack leaves room for the esc on the battery side. For body running a Parma Mini-Mohawk. This works good on a full size track. Interested in seeing some videos.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

friend bought the cars in bulk, we just got them up and running again, didn't pay to much attention to the motor sizes, etc. just wanted to make sure they'd run and where drivable
I'll check the kv on the motors (pretty sure their small motors)
I'd go with your smaller motor, your 800mah lipo should work, extra pinions to find the right gearing and being the track does have a incline on it.


----------

